# Netzteil startet nicht über Mainboard



## blop (5. Dezember 2014)

*Netzteil startet nicht über Mainboard*

Hallo

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich mein Netzteil nicht über das Mainboard starten kann. Wenn ich allerdings den entsprechenden ATX-Pin brücke, funktioniert das Netzteil anstandslos. Könnte ich nun theoretisch die entsprechenden Kabel im Kabelbaum durchzwicken und einfach verbinden und den Rechner über den Netzteilschalter starten oder gäbe es da eine elegantere Lösung.
Es wäre wahrscheinlich noch zu erwähnen , dass der PC startet wenn ich das Netzteil mit einem Fön erwärme ( dachte zunächst es wäre eine kalte Lötstelle). Da das Netzteil allergings nun auch kalt startet denke ich die kalte Lötstelle sitzt irgendwo auf dem Mainboard.
Als Walkaround würde ich jetzt wie erwähnt die beiden Kabel dauerhaft brücken und wollte fragen ob dabei irgendwelche Probleme entstehen.

Mfg und danke im voraus


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Netzteil startet nicht über Mainboard*

Wenn du sicher bist das das Mainboard nicht mehr richtig funktioniert dann bringt auch eine manipulation der Stromanschlüsse nichts.Und außerdem kann es zu noch mehr schaden führen als es schon hat und
wie es sich auf die Schutzschaltungen des Netzteils auswirkt,will ich es erst garnicht wissen.Also lass das bitte sein,kein vernümpftiger Mensch würde dir raten bei einem defekten PC Komponete was zu ändern.
Am ende brennts du dir die Bude ab durch Kurzschluss oder sonstiges.


----------



## Babbavs (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Netzteil startet nicht über Mainboard*

Finger weg von Manipulationen dieser Art !!
Das ist Brandgefährlich.


----------



## blop (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Netzteil startet nicht über Mainboard*

Ok ich verstehe schon, dass man das nicht bedenkenlos tun sollte. Aber macht das Mainboard nicht genau das gleiche?! Kennt sich einer damit aus?
Und ansonsten läuft das System ja einwandfrei nur musste ich es bis jetzt immer erst mit dem Föhn "bearbeiten".


----------



## Razor0601 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Netzteil startet nicht über Mainboard*

Hol dir lieber nen neues Mainboard wer weiß was am MB demnächst noch alles kaputt geht oder was das MB noch alles kaputt machen kann. So kommst du dann wahrscheinlich nur mit nem neuen MB weg.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Netzteil startet nicht über Mainboard*

Jetzt noch mal zum Verständnis.
Du kannst den Rechner nicht starten wenn du auf den Startknopf drückst. richtig?
Was ist wenn du die beiden Pins am Mainboard überbrückst wo der Startknopf eingesteckt ist? Startet der Rechner immer noch nicht?

Und was hat das mit dem Fön genau auf sich?


----------



## Adi1 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Netzteil startet nicht über Mainboard*

Ich verstehe die Problematik auch nicht.


----------



## blop (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Netzteil startet nicht über Mainboard*

Um mal ein bisschen auszuholen: 
Ich hab den Rechner von nem Kumpel erhalten mit dem Hinweis ihm ein neues Netzteil einzubauen, da er keinen Bock hat jedesmal sein Netzteil zu föhnen damit der Rechner startet. Er hatte nämlich das Problem, dass sein Pc kalt nicht gestartet ist, wenn er aber ca. 5-10 Minuten mit einem Föhn von hinten ins Netzteil geblasen hat startete der PC. 
Nun habe ich das Netzteil ausgebaut und per Überbrückung kalt gestartet und alle Spannungen durchgemessen, welche soweit in Ordnung waren. Also war mein Verdacht das etwas mit dem Startsignal des Mainboards nicht stimmt. Um einen Fehler des Startknopfes und der Verkabelung zu prüfen habe ich natürllich die Pins am Mainboard direkt gebrückt und nichts passierte. Was auf dem MoBo selbst passiert kann ich nicht überprüfen, deshalb der Walkaround mit dem "Kurzschluss".
Hoffe das macht das ganze etwas klarer.


----------



## Razor0601 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Netzteil startet nicht über Mainboard*

Hast du denn kein anderes Netzteil da?


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Netzteil startet nicht über Mainboard*

Bau mal ein anderes Netzteil ein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Netzteil startet nicht über Mainboard*

*Von was für Hardware sprichst du überhaupt?!*
Bitte genaue Bezeichnungen auflisten!


----------



## Pu244 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Netzteil startet nicht über Mainboard*

Die genaue Bezeichnung des Netzteils wäre interssant. Es gibt durchaus Netzteile die solche Probleme gemacht haben, da sie (so was ich weiß) gewisse Spannungen für den PC im Standby nicht liefern konnten sodas dieser nicht aufwachte. Wenn man das Netzteil allerdings manuell, wie du es getan hat, per brücken der Pins, zum starten gebracht hat lief alles bestens. Wenn man weiß was man macht und das Netzteil selbst nicht öffnet ist das kein Problem, ist nur die Frage ob man ein teildefektes Netzteil in seinem PC noch haben will.


----------



## blop (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Netzteil startet nicht über Mainboard*

Ok nachdem ich jetzt ein alternatives Netzteil aufgetrieben und angeschlossen habe, stellt sich heraus, dass der PC startet. Beim wohl "defekten" Netzteil handelt es sich um ein LC Power LC6550G, was schonmal nicht für Qualität spricht. Das Mainbord ist ein ASUS P5K C. Mein Verdacht wäre jetzt das vielleicht etwas mit dem Stecker nicht in Ordnung ist und kein Kontakt mit dem entsprechenden Pin in der Buchse besteht oder genannte Stand-by Spannungen/Ströme nicht simmen. Könnte man das vernünftig überprüfen/reparieren oder läuft das dann auf ein neues Netzteil raus. Da der PC sowieso nicht oft genutzt wird solls möglichst preiswert sein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Netzteil startet nicht über Mainboard*

Welches NT soll es denn werden bzw. welches Budget steht im Raum.


----------



## blop (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Netzteil startet nicht über Mainboard*

Wenn reparierbar das Aktuelle, wie gesagt der PC wird so gut wie nicht genutzt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Netzteil startet nicht über Mainboard*



blop schrieb:


> Wenn reparierbar das Aktuelle, wie gesagt der PC wird so gut wie nicht genutzt.



Ich würde die Finger davon lassen und gleich ein neues kaufen. Die Entscheidung liegt nicht bei mir.


----------



## blop (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Netzteil startet nicht über Mainboard*

So nach Absprache mit dem Eigentümer des Rechners wird jetzt ein neues Netzteil eingebaut.
Gedacht hatte ich hierbei an Folgendes: Leises Netzteil PURE POWER L8 | 300W be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC 
Da ja sowieso die Frage bestand, welches Netzteil ich einbauen würde, wäre ich über einen Kommentar dankbar.

Edit:
Um die Frage vorwegzugreifen. Grafikkarte ist eine Radeon 3870 und Prozessor ein C2D E6750


----------

